# b14 rear reflector



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

say just letting ya know I was able to successfully to fit in Lexus IS 300 stop lights into the rear reflector & is looks OFF THE METER


----------



## RockstaR (Nov 22, 2004)

off_da_meter said:


> say just letting ya know I was able to successfully to fit in Lexus IS 300 stop lights into the rear reflector & is looks OFF THE METER


i gotta see dis get ne pix// did u have to fab alot or fit pretty easy?


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

RockstaR said:


> i gotta see dis get ne pix// did u have to fab alot or fit pretty easy?


say I can email you pics since I got them in my cell phone, it was lil difficult but if you put your mind to it, it can be DONE


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

lets see them, im interested


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

...send em to someone that can host them on here......


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> ...send em to someone that can host them on here......


can you host them here?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Send them to me and Ill host them for you. [email protected]


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

damn I wanna see this too, I'm sure it looks very nice. Did it take any modifaction to get in there or did it just go right in?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

can anyone show me a pic of what he used from an is300?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the piece between the taillights, yours is probably big and red. Your backup lights are inside of it. That thing.

everyone calls it a reflector but it doesn't reflect...hmmmm

its also known as the trunk bar, back up light assembly, little ugly piece between the taillights, ect.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hmmmmm sounds interesting


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

post them up dude, everyone wants to see how it looks.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Send them to me and Ill host them for you. [email protected]


say I foward a pic to your email, ck it out


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

:showpics:


off_da_meter said:


> say just letting ya know I was able to successfully to fit in Lexus IS 300 stop lights into the rear reflector & is looks OFF THE METER


............ :showpics:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


>


looks very similar, but mine dont have LED is just the stop light assembly from IS300


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Damn man, those do look way hot. I dont really like the pinkness of it, maybe its just the pic but like a deeper red would look better to me.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I still havent recieved the pics. Let me know the email you are sending it from so Ill know its from you.


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

those are sick looking. I wsa jsut wondering on the rear trunk piece what did you do about reverse lights. kinda need them to be legal around here.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

onecloudyday said:


> those are sick looking. I wsa jsut wondering on the rear trunk piece what did you do about reverse lights. kinda need them to be legal around here.


the old blinkers are the reverse lights and I believe the center LEDs are the blinkers. Someone was selling one of these a while back but due to me not having SE-L tails I opted out of it, even though it is very very nice...plus my car isn't white.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The SE-L tails are rewired.
The set-up now goes...

turn/tail--reverse---tail/brake--tail/brake---reverse--turn/tail

So the SE-L's are the turn/tail + reverse lights, and the LED's are the tail/brake lights.

Trust me, they are pretty dark red and being that they are LED's they light fast.

That pic is a bit dated though.
I'll post the new pics once it's out of the body/paint shop(again)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

so can i ask you what part of the is300 you used?









just the two circles?

1CLNB14: is all you did was make a new panle that fit, made a template for the 2 led lights, then strech some fabric over it and glass it?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike Roberts (ScorchN200SX - Syndicate Kustomz) made mine. I'm not 100% sure on exactly how he dd it, but he did add contours to the panel to make it look better with the round lights.
The panel was the original OEM panel.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Mike Roberts (ScorchN200SX - Syndicate Kustomz) made mine. I'm not 100% sure on exactly how he dd it, but he did add contours to the panel to make it look better with the round lights.
> The panel was the original OEM panel.


i noticed the contours on the corners, so it seems there is a lot more to it than just laying some some fleece or something stretchy and glassing it, ya got to appreciate the craftsmanship involved :thumbup: looks good. 

after looking at it alittle closer, he didnt do anything to the middle, he only shaved the emblem dimple off, so he may have simply used bondo anround the light bezels and rounded that out.

one more thing. the led lights. are they just universal 16 wheeler truck brake lights? or did he custom fab those too?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> so can i ask you what part of the is300 you used?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe an older model?!?!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> maybe an older model?!?!


from what i remember they all look that way in the back. please by all means correct me if im wrong but thats what i thought


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i noticed the contours on the corners, so it seems there is a lot more to it than just laying some some fleece or something stretchy and glassing it, ya got to appreciate the craftsmanship involved :thumbup: looks good.
> 
> after looking at it alittle closer, he didnt do anything to the middle, he only shaved the emblem dimple off, so he may have simply used bondo anround the light bezels and rounded that out.
> 
> one more thing. the led lights. are they just universal 16 wheeler truck brake lights? or did he custom fab those too?


Thanks, just wait until I get new pics after it's out of the body/paint shop.
It will look even better.

They are indeed 4inch round LED trucker lights


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> from what i remember they all look that way in the back. please by all means correct me if im wrong but thats what i thought


yes all is300 since 2001 - now come like that


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> yes all is300 since 2001 - now come like that


ok thats what i thought thanks. so i guess what he did was dremeldout a circle on the reflector and just droped them in. but if he used a red one , there will be a boat load of red and may look alittle tacky idk, but if he used a black or se-l piece it will look cool


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:



> They are indeed 4inch round LED trucker lights


Hehe, I thought that was supposed to be a secret 

Of course, I know your secret b/c I just happen to have your old non-LED ones in a box somewhere from way back when I bought your old bar and it came cracked


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i noticed the contours on the corners, so it seems there is a lot more to it than just laying some some fleece or something stretchy and glassing it, ya got to appreciate the craftsmanship involved :thumbup: looks good.
> 
> after looking at it alittle closer, he didnt do anything to the middle, he only shaved the emblem dimple off, so he may have simply used bondo anround the light bezels and rounded that out.
> 
> one more thing. the led lights. are they just universal 16 wheeler truck brake lights? or did he custom fab those too?


B4 ya get any idea I would suggest ya buy a seperate trunk assembly B4 any fab just in case ya mess up, dont wanna be stuck w/o one. In mine those lights come on only when I brake and the light in top of trunk I made my reverse lights. Everything in rear red [Oo][_O__________O_][oO]


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

off_da_meter said:


> B4 ya get any idea I would suggest ya buy a seperate trunk assembly B4 any fab just in case ya mess up, dont wanna be stuck w/o one. In mine those lights come on only when I brake and the light in top of trunk I made my reverse lights. Everything in rear red [Oo][_O__________O_][oO]


im not going to do it...........just trying to figure out how it was done :thumbup: .............thats just me lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Must....have....pictures!

The only person i've ever seen with this is Sean (1CLNB14) and i'd like to see how someone else would go about it. How long did it take you? How much $ did you end up spending in the end?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea dude we never got your pics


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm waiting for the e-fight when people start calling BS because of no shens.

Seth


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sethwas said:


> I'm waiting for the e-fight when people start calling BS because of no shens.
> 
> Seth


im starting to think that............. :jump:


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Aaight then I wont say anything else til I post the pics but then no questions


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

off_da_meter said:


> Aaight then I wont say anything else til I post the pics but then no questions


 :thumbup: ok


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what's wrong with the stock one?










Oh, yea....right


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> what's wrong with the stock one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the SE-L nuthing, but on the GXE aething


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

here is the pic


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=325


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> here is the pic


Thanks to black_ser95, Ya got what cha wanted


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

looks good but i got 2 words...


Paint match 

(i see about 3 diff colors on the car and not to be mean but it would look good all painted one or 2 colors)


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery...o&defcat=500&deftitle=&defdesc=&numprocess=10


if ya read complete thread you wod know the car is getting painted as you type


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lol out of request by "off the meter" ...............you may now talk about the rear piece :thumbup: lol


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> lol out of request by "off the meter" ...............you may now talk about the rear piece :thumbup: lol


thanx Pete for the support


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

off_da_meter said:


> thanx Pete for the support


it does look good! nice job. when its painted post pics up pronto, then i wont have to do this again :thumbup: im just kidding you dont need my approval.


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

off_da_meter said:


> if ya read complete thread you wod know the car is getting painted as you type



eh im to lazy to read :cheers:


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

luckysperm said:


> eh im to lazy to read :cheers:


thats why threads are longer than needed :loser:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what's wrong with multiple colors?









oh yea, that's right, they distract other drivers:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

thought it was the CF goodies that destracted the other drivers? Everything is/was installed nice and clean though :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, it *was* a very nice car


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

STOP IT! every time i see that pic i wana cry
i bet those head lights are jacked to hell right?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

million pieces.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> million pieces.


pitty (god damn this 10 count crap, there :thumbup: that should be 10 count)


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

still got those rims??? id be interested :thumbup: hit me up


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> yea, it *was* a very nice car


at least you didn't get around to having it painted and throwing more money before it happened. Still alot of work, cash, and time lost


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

off_da_meter said:



> say just letting ya know I was able to successfully to fit in Lexus IS 300 stop lights into the rear reflector & is looks OFF THE METER


So, are you ever gonna show pics of yours???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's up there. in a 'fun sized' camera phone-type of pic


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> So, are you ever gonna show pics of yours???










incase any one else missed it


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

:fluffy:


Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> it's up there. in a 'fun sized' camera phone-type of pic


if I cud remember right, I think it was my 7yr niece's barbie toy camera :balls:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

off_da_meter said:


> :fluffy:
> if I cud remember right, I think it was my 7yr niece's barbie toy camera :balls:


bahahahahahahahaha lol :thumbup: nice..................not toooooooooo bad for a barbie phone tho lol just alittle small


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> bahahahahahahahaha lol :thumbup: nice..................not toooooooooo bad for a barbie phone tho lol just alittle small


Thank you, Thank you, next time I'll post pic's wit granny's Polaroid


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Im trying to figure out how you guys are getting these to look so good. The work is great.


----------

